# SW or middle club/lease



## Thunder (May 3, 2011)

Well, it happened to me this year...

I could not continue with the farm I was leasing. Cost with a member dropping was too much. Plus a neighbor was poaching one of our fields.

I am looking for a good club to join for the 2011/2012 season. I am not someone that shoots everything. Couple of does for meat, and hunt a big buck. Have shot my does consistant every year, but have passed on tons of smaller bucks waiting on big boy. Needless to say, I have not shot a buck in the past 3 years. Not a big deal as I just enjoy being in the woods and seeing game. A nice buck is a bonus.

Counties I am hoping for are Worth, Lee, Terrell, Sumter. Open to others. PM if you have a spot.

Thanks


----------



## bandit819 (May 3, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## runkeldc (May 4, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Dean B. (May 15, 2011)

WE HAVE A 760 ACRE, NO SMOKING, TROPHY CLUB JUST SOUTH OF SYLVESTER, GA. & ARE LOOKING FOR A COUPLE GOOD MEMBERS (FOR A TOTAL OF FIVE (5). WE ARE GOING INTO OUR 14TH. YEAR OF MANAGEMENT. PLEASE ADVISE OF ANY INTEREST BY CONTACTING ME AT 229-834-1022 OR deananbrans@bellsouth.net.
Thanks,
Dean Branson


----------



## westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 500 acre club in Washington Co., deer, hogs, ducks, and everything else. Campground, Pin-in system. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## joedublin (Jul 13, 2011)

Thunder...for 12 years we have leased 525 acres in Whigham,Georgia 
( between Cairo and Bainbridge ). 4 planted fields,2 creeks,white oaks,deer and turkeys...NO HOGS! $585 per year...no other costs, no work day required.A first year QDM club.........jlong49@cox.net


----------



## jbandito (Jul 15, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=625743


----------

